# Strangely Acting Female Guppy...



## WaterDragon (May 9, 2009)

Well I've had my little group of six guppies for a while now, but recently decided to move them over to my 20 gallon after the arrival of my Cichlids. They practically have the tank to themselves save for a little cory, mini pleco, and one old Tetra whom doesn't seem to want to kick the bucket(even though its other group mates have been eaten/died...)
Anyway one of my females has suddenly started acting a little odd. Shes constantly sitting on the bottom of the tank, alive but unmotivated to move even when the others swim around her. Curious about it, I netted her and stuck her in the breeder to get a better look at her. Outwardly she showed no signs of injury or sickness and seemed to want to leave the breeder, so I let her go.....and back to the bottom. Pregnancy and getting ready to give birth are options I had considered, but I don't see how seeing as she has shown not a single physical sign of being pregnant. Her belly hasn't gotten any larger since the day I got her and there is no dark coloring to her stomach.
My heater also broke yesterday and the temp in the tank has been fluctuating a bit, but everyone else seems perfectly fine. Also did about a 35% water change yesterday, but I don't see how that could affect this lone guppy negatively.
Any suggestions as to what might be wrong? I'm very confused. I can provide pics of her too, if need be...


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Pics would be nice. From the info you have provided, it could be stress from the temperature issues. How much did it fluctuate?


----------



## WaterDragon (May 9, 2009)

It seems to fluctuate between 70 and 80 degrees F, slowly dropping at night and slowly climbing throughout the day. But I honestly don't think thats it because absolutely no one else in the tank seems to be bothered at all. Everyone else is active and edger for food :/
Also she will move, but just to different spots on the bottom of the tank. When i try netting her she swims away. And even when the temp gets to around 78+ she won't get up and swim with her companions.









Theres a picture of her









And heres a picture of my setup, you can see her at the bottom of the tank towards the left a little


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

she might be stressed. i have heard of pecking orders in fishes......you might consider moving her to a QT to see if she improves.

cheers!


----------



## WaterDragon (May 9, 2009)

Afraid the only thing I'd have to separate her from the others would be my breeder, I don't have any room for a QT in my room :/ and she seems to not at all like being put in there. As for pecking order, I don't think so. Theres never been any sort of aggression or harassment between my guppies, they all get along really well with one another. In the month I've had them all together I've never noticed any sign of a pecking order being established or anything, I could be wrong of course....
She is swimming a little now, but seems weak. I suppose its because she hasn't been eating. The others seem to want her to swim, both male and my other females will come up and swim next to her when she moves. I dropped an algae wafer in there to see if she might nibble on it, its the only thing I have that sinks and the others seem to like them....


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

How many males and females do you have? (guppies)


----------



## Victoria1984 (Jan 7, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> How many males and females do you have? (guppies)


good question , sounds to me like she is stressed, she doesnt look ill in the pic, and doesnt look like shes preg to me , could be that you have more males than females its best to keep one male to every 3-4 females as the males dont leave the females alone always good to have lots of hiding places aswell.


----------



## WaterDragon (May 9, 2009)

I have three males and three females, I'm aware of the recommended female-male ratio but at that moment all I could afford was three females for my males and I DO plan on adding more when I can. I've done my research, I understand. 
There have always been plenty of hiding spots and the males really don't bother the females all to much(which is probably why I don't have any babies yet...), I've had the females for a month and the males a little longer and everyone has been doing great...until now.

Anyway, I went out today to get a new heater and came home to find my female swimming funny and covered in these odd red blotches. I immediately put her in the breeder and it seems she can only swim belly up or on her side. The blotches seemed to be wedged under her scales and the scales seem to have flared out(a bit like a porcupine)I've never heard of or seen anything like this :/
One other female also has two smaller red blotches on her head, but she isn't displaying any other signs of being sick.


----------



## wrestlerboy (Apr 8, 2009)

I think that guppy is quite ready to go to the great toilet bowl in the sky.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Not sure about the red growthish stuff on her at the moment, but she has dropsy. She is bloated, and you say is her scales are sticking out like a porcupine. This is definitely a good sign of dropsy. This would explain her odd behavior and her lack of appetite. Unfortunately this is difficult to cure.... you could try peas. But there isn't really anything you can do. This can rarely be treated.

I'll look into the red stuff for you.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeah not sure about the red stuff on her. It could be a number of things. Do you have any fish medication handy?


----------



## WaterDragon (May 9, 2009)

I got a very quick response on another forum and then my internet went out^^; So currently I have separated both females and are preparing to send the worst one(shown in pictures)to the great fish tank in the sky xD and have also done a 50% water change. 
I'm afraid I have no medicine handy and I live out in the country so getting some tonight is impossible/before this weekend is unlikely. 

Until I can, would daily water changes be something I should do? Or would that not be necessary?


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Well, the fact that dropsy is so hard to cure, I don't think water changes will change her health level, especially at this stage - but you can do water changes for her if you like. 
I would do a water change in the main tank though. Daily ones..... I don't think are necessary. But keep an eye on your other fish.
Dropsy will not spread, but the red stuff may spread - depending on what it is.


----------



## WaterDragon (May 9, 2009)

The main tank was what I was asking about water changes for =3 I'm afraid the female that is shown above didn't make it...
But my other female seems to be okay in her little holding container. She has two very tiny red dots on her and doesn't seem to want to eat, but shes swimming around fine. I am a bit worried about the not eating though :/
Everyone else in the tank seems to be very energetic, but I am keeping a close eye on everything, especially my mini Pleco. 
Since its a possibility of it being a bacterial infection....would raising the temp in the tank to around 80-81(I know, little high, but...)degrees help? Its probably the highest I could go, but I dunno if that would have an effect on the bad bacteria causing the infection....

EDIT: I suppose I'll add on here as opposed to making a whole new topic. Anyway, the Cory I have in the 20 gallon is acting a bit strange, but again no outward signs of anything. I always though he was kind of odd actually, got him this past Sunday to help keep the 20 gallon a little cleaner. He seemed to like swimming at around mid-rang, which totally confused me Oo. The two Corys in my 50 gallon will occasionally swim up to the top but its a very quick up-then-down-right-away thing. At first I thought he was just adjusting and looking around, but I'm not so sure.
He seemed to be swimming closer to the top today and yesterday and I caught him twice floating at the top with his head pointed upwards, second time I caught him doing this he was netted and separated from the others in a small container. As I watch him swim now, he seems a bit lopsided and unable to swim to the bottom...a bit like the opposite of my guppy^^;
Any suggestions?


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

So the read stuff has already spread around a little huh?
Do partial water changes, maybe 2-3 times a week. You can raise the temp slowly, and gradually, but keep an eye on your fish as you go. Because we are unsure what the red stuff is... its hard to say what exactly to do.
Bacterial infections - like dropsy - are sometimes caused because of poor water quality.
What are your water parameters?
How often do you do clean your tank? (like water changes where you clean the gravel)


As for your cory...
first of all I suggest getting more for him as well as the ones in your 50 gallon. Corys should be in groups of at least 6 to be happier and more comfortable.
When you say he was floated at the top with his head up, was he gulping air?


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Could your cory have swim bladder disease?


----------



## WaterDragon (May 9, 2009)

The red stuff was only on the fish that passed and my other female whom is isolated, everyone else seems perfectly fine and actually my healthy guppies will be going to the neighbors across the street at some point^^
Parameters are 1' in width, 11.5" in hight, and 2' 5" in length I believe. Water changes are every Saturday and usually range from 25%-35% on each tank. As for cleaning the gravel I've never done that because 1. Don't know how and 2. I don't currently have the necessary equipment nor can I afford it at the moment.

As for the Cory, I can't et any more I'm afraid :/ They're expensive where I live because the only store I have access too are usually overpriced and buying 9 more would just be an impossibility. Even buying one more would be a bit of a stretch.
but no, he wasn't gulping for air. In fact I thought he was dead until I poked at him.
I'd thought about swim bladder disease...but doesn't that usually cause a fish to sink rather then float?


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Do you know what your water levels are? Like ammonia, nitrites, nitrates... etc?
Your gravel contains and holds lots of waste, that could be causing poor water quality in your tank, especially for your cory, as he spends more of his time at the bottom - there may be an exception for yours 
I suggest saving up for a siphon, which you use to stir up the gravel and collect the poop. 

Okay, so the cory wasn't gulping for air..... so most likely it isn't an oxygen issue... how often does your cory swim up to the top for air?

Yes your right swim bladder disease can cause a fish to sink, and they usually float on their head. (like their head facing downwards)
But swim bladder disease can cause the fish to not be able to swim properly. Kind of wobble about.

Could you provide any pictures of your cory?
Is he bloated in any way?


----------



## WaterDragon (May 9, 2009)

I do know my levels, but all the tests were done almost a week go and I'll be doing a new set tomorrow with the weekly water change ;3 So I'll post those when I get them tomorrow.
I think I will start shopping around for a siphon, look at prices and whatnot =3

I never really saw him dart up for air like my others did a few times a day, he just sort of swam at mid level a lot and sometimes up top.

Yes, he was wobbling about as he swam, but now in the little quarantine container I have him in he is sitting at the bottom like a normal cory, uninterested in food but alive and looking...normal.

I'm afraid I can't provide pictures  both my cameras have lost battery and my dad keeps leaving his at work. Hopefully I can get some more batteries today for my Pentax.
But nope, hes not bloated at all. But his colors are very faded, that would be because hes not eating right?


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Try feeding him some skinned peas. 
Fish diseases are so hard to pinpoint sometimes!

What are the inhabitants in your tank?


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Okay, I've done some research and he could have some nitrite or nitrate poisonings. I suggest getting a reading now, instead of after your water change. The side effects of this poisoning are:
1. Lethargic
2. Resting below the surface of the water
I'm not saying this is what he has, but it sounds a bit like your description. Get a nitrite and nitrate reading ASAP. The sooner you know your readings, the easier it will be to pinpoint your problem.


----------



## WaterDragon (May 9, 2009)

Alright, that sounds like a plan  i'll go search through the kitchen.

In my 20 gallon right now all I have is a dwarf Pleco and my Demasoni who had to be moved there because he was getting a little to overly aggressive. I'd been planning going giving the guppies to the neighbors for their kids for a while now, but I'd gone back and forth about it. I'd decided the morning before the red stuff appeared that I would give them away, but then that happened. I explained about what was going on and they still wanted the heathy guppies so I handed them over. If I can cure the one female I have then she will go too, as for the cory I may just give him some friends by putting him in the 50 gallon if he gets better.

Alright, I'll go see if I can get a reading...


----------



## WaterDragon (May 9, 2009)

Okay, got the reading. My nitrate is doing good at 0 but my nitrite is a little high at inbetween .25 and .50. Should I treat that with something?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

From the descriptions, the fish could have lice or a bacterial infection. Salt might help with external parasites. Water changes certainly won't hurt. It sounds like you increased the fish load in the guppy tank and caused a "mini-cycle" with ammonia and nitrite spikes. They should stabilize soon, but while nitrite is high, the fish are stressed. Changing water every day will help with water quality and can be helpful for many diseases.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

yes, I totally agree with emc. Your nitrite could be the issue, as it is dangerous to the fish when too high. Once you get your levels stabilized again, your fishy problems should go away.
I personally think that having the nitrites that high is probably what caused your fish to get those diseases. Stressed fish can't fight the diseases as well and are prone to them more. Get your water quality back up, clean your gravel, and continue doing your partial water changes, and you should end up with happy healthy fish! 

Keep us posted on your little guy!


----------



## WaterDragon (May 9, 2009)

Alright, I'll be sure to change the water and do whatever I can, thank you all very much^^
My Cory actually seems alright in the quarantine container I have him in, hes sitting at the bottom and occasionally coming up for air, but he still swims funny and refuses food. I changed out the water in his container, this time using the more stable water from my 50 gallon and hes doing a lot better in that so the nitrite was probably the issue. 
Edit: Ahh, I take back the refusing food part. Seems he nibbles on the skinned pea I offered him


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Really what you need to do first is stop adding fish to the tank.

The cory is faded because he is in QT in a container and not eating (stress=faded). So he is likely sick as well. 

It is normal for a cory to rest on its tail with its head pointed up, and when it swims it usually swims head up. So if it is doing that then it depends on other things to tell if it is sick. 

There is definitely something going on in the tank so you need to figure that out before you do anything else with it. Water changes are good, make sure you keep numbers at 0 0 and nitrates below 20. Pristine water solves numerous problems.


----------



## WaterDragon (May 9, 2009)

I have stopped adding fish to the tank and don't plan on adding any more until all this is totally and completely cleared up. The Demasoni was an emergency move that had to be done just before I left to get a new heater(so just before the red stuff appeared). Besides removing the guppies, no other fish changes have been done since then.

I've never observed this behavior with my other corys, which was why I worried, do they usually float head up at the top of the tank for extended periods? I've never read anything about that either, but personal experience usually is better then what one looks up themselves  
If there isn't anything wrong with him and thats normal, I'll go ahead and put him in my 50 gallon...

Of course, I plan on daily water changes until it seems everything is completely stable and I'm looking up syphons for my gravel so that can be cleaned.^^


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hope everything works out for ya!


----------



## WaterDragon (May 9, 2009)

xD Thanks
Well it seems that my one sick guppy left has past away  but my Cory is dong alright and the other four guppies that were given away are doing good in their new home(got to visit them today)^^.
The Demasoni and Pleco are doing fine so far. Readings yesterday after the water change were a little lower and I'm about to go do readings now, then a water change later on today ;3


----------

